# Wage slave



## Cotton Kittyhawk (May 3, 2015)

I've taken two all too short of trips recently, and have been back in Houston about a month now. It seems like three weeks is my breaking point lately, but I just got hired back at chipotle, my on again off again job of the last three years and was planning on working two months to get new gear and put some money away to make family feel better before heading out again. Well, today's my first day back and I'm about three hours in (on my break) and I'm wondering how long I'll last. Three hours in and I'm already sick of it. It feels so damn meaningless to slave away for a corporation again. They already want me to be manager and I'm getting great pay for the position, I'm just bored. Even when I'm busy. Cest La Vie I suppose. Just needed to vent


----------



## Tude (May 3, 2015)

Feel for ya - I am kinda trapped into this --- would be better if I liked what I was doing (as I did) but now my job after 8 yrs is going to crap and I have to deal with a union and a state college that doesn't give a shit about me and blahhh.  but I do have some little kitty eyes that look up at me and so I am stable - job isn't though and this is something that I am seeing around the internet. So I am being refreshed and feeling good by separate smaller trips - got one coming up in late May where I'm hitting Florida. Will be hitting Ohio in June. Things that put a smile on my face I guess.


----------



## Sip (May 3, 2015)

I feel you mate. Good luck with the grind.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 3, 2015)

Ha 3 weeks me too. That's the week I start dicking off a bit and really feeling that invisible body lethargy. But tip -find another job. I do the return and work for same person sometimes too. But find a different job is key. You'll still hate it but its easier to be happy while doing it. I've been four days into my different janitor job and the first day was worst for some reason. I'm semi okay now but am sure I won't probably be able to do it more than two weeks


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 3, 2015)

And I'm not even home 3 hours away, got a stupid fine and what not so I kind of have to work a bit other wise wouldn't need to really


----------



## Kal (May 3, 2015)

I know what you mean I have hard time just staying in one town for a week. Thankfully I have no family that depends on me.


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam (May 3, 2015)

Oh Man Ive been taking care of something things with my family.
In the winter I've was working a Genghis grill as a waiter in the Dallas. I would feel so depressed and I just stop working and look out the window on to the highway and just think about saying "FUCK IT" walking out and hitching a ride up the highway. Haha


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 3, 2015)

find another job. ive said it before and dont mind saying it again theres nothing wrong with having a job that you dont hate. not every min wage soul sucking job has to be so soul sucking. if working in a restaurant all day isnt appealing to you try to find something outside, construction crews always need a hand and are pretty easy to get a few weeks at a time digging ditches or putting up dry wall. check yer local day labor places alot of time it can turn into a few weeks or more of some what steady work, sure the pays not great, its pretty bad most of the time, but you do get the added perks of learning new skills that you can take anywhere and get to be outside alot of the time.


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (May 3, 2015)

Just wanna say thanks to all the support and suggestions. Day one done and gone I think I can put up with it for at least a couple paychecks. That new banjo is calling my name!


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (May 3, 2015)

welp, whether a good decision or not, i've made my decision.
Its funny how one shift can flip your shit upside down.
I got off after a measly 7 1/2 hr shift and enjoyed one of the few perks of being housed up - Good Beer!
i was drowning myself with thought and trying to figure things out, and after my third beer, barely enough to give me a buzz, i decide to leave.
i had about eight five bucks in my pocket so i go to walmart and buy a 45l bag, a 9x12 tarp, headlamp and a cheap ass knife. 
I leave either tomorrow or tuesday. No way i'm selling more hours to the industry. 
The way i see it, i lose 7 1/2 hrs pay because i wont stick around to get the check, but fuck it. money. isn't. worth it.


----------



## Mankini (May 3, 2015)

I just ordered a cheap camo tarp on amazon and MILSPEC type camo netting to go over it. amazon has cheap stuff!


----------

